# neue USE flags und wie man mitbekommt das es sie gibt

## schmutzfinger

hallo,

ich habe mal ne generelle frage zu USE flags. ich bilde mir das es vor ca. nem jahr, als ich mein system installiert habe, viel weniger USE flags gab. ich habe eingentlich damals recht gewissenhaft versucht alles was ich brauchen könnte mit reinzunehmen. eben musste ich feststellen, das mein gimp kein .tif kann. also habe ich an den flags rumgespielt und hoffe mal das das tiff flag das nötige tut. das brachte mich dazu einfach mal ein paar ebuilds mit etcat -u zu untersuchen, ob ich noch irgendwelche features bekommen könnte. dabei stiess ich darauf, das es ein USE flag fbcon gibt, welches den mplayer auf die fb console bringt. ich hatte einen älteren mplayer schonmal auf der fb console laufen, und habe mich immer gewundert, warum das nichtmehr geht. ich würde einfach mal vermuten das dieses flag neu ist. 

dadurch habe ich ein feature verloren und mich ewig gewundert was da los ist. meine eigentliche frage ist daher.

kann man sich irgendwie zuverlässig über neue flags informieren, bzw wäre es nicht sogar sinnvoll sowas als einfo ins portage ebuild zu packen?

gibt es eine möglichkeit sich alle pakete aufzulisten, die von einem bestimmten flag bertoffen sind, falls man neue flags in die make.conf nimmt?

----------

## mondauge

Ich mach das normalerweise immer so:

Zuerst schau ich per 

```
emerge -pv <Paket>
```

 nach, welche Flags für dieses Pakete überhaupt möglich sind. Dannach weise ich der USE Variablen die entsprechenden Flags zu und installiere damit das Paket:

```

USE="Flag1 Flag2 -Flag3" emerge -v <Paket>

```

Das ist jetzt zwar keine direkte Antwort auf deine Frage, aber dadurch verpasst du keine neuen USE Flags für ein bestimmtes ebuild.

mondauge

----------

## _hephaistos_

@mondauge: ja, so mach ich es auch.

zB Mozilla ist ein gutes Beispiel. Standardmäßig kriegt man MailClient, IRC etc dazu -> brauch ich nicht. USE-Flags angeschaut und schon weiß man, wie man das wegbringt....

ausserdem ist es (finde ich) eh schwierig die lange "USEFLAGLISTE" immer aktuell zu halten... 

ciao

----------

## platinumviper

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> USE="Flag1 Flag2 -Flag3" emerge -v <Paket>
> ...

 

Und beim nächsten Update gibst Du wieder alles von Hand ein? Das geht auf Dauer nicht gut.

Probier mal ufed

platinumviper

----------

## Shadows

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich mach das normalerweise immer so:
> 
> Zuerst schau ich per 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das ist evil! ;) (Punkt 1.4)

Greetz

Shad

----------

## Carlo

Das günstigste ist wohl, sich ein Skript zu frickeln, welches erst /usr/portage/profiles/use.* sichert, emerge sync ausführt und danach eventuelle Unterschiede auswirft. So sollte jedenfalls kein neues use flag unbemerkt bleiben.

----------

## Shadows

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Das günstigste ist wohl, sich ein Skript zu frickeln, welches erst /usr/portage/profiles/use.* sichert, emerge sync ausführt und danach eventuelle Unterschiede auswirft. So sollte jedenfalls kein neues use flag unbemerkt bleiben.

 

Nö, das kannste auch vergessen, weil Du damit zwar die globalen, nicht aber die lokalen USE-Flags erwischst. Die lokalen sind aber der springende Punkt - siehe dazu auch hephaistos6's Aussage bezüglich mozzi bzw. die Gentoo Doku bezüglich USE-Flags

Greetz

Shad

----------

## sirro

 *Shadows wrote:*   

> Nö, das kannste auch vergessen, weil Du damit zwar die globalen, nicht aber die lokalen USE-Flags erwischst.

 

1) sind viele, der USE-Flags dei von einzelnen Programmen genutzt werden auch global

2) schreibt er doch auch use.* und nicht nur use.desc

 */usr/portage/profiles/use.local.desc wrote:*   

> # This file contains descriptions of local USE flags, and the ebuilds which contain them.

 

----------

## Shadows

 *sirro wrote:*   

> 1) sind viele, der USE-Flags dei von einzelnen Programmen genutzt werden auch global
> 
> 2) schreibt er doch auch use.* und nicht nur use.desc

 

Ok, was Du mir mit Punkt 1 sagen willst, ist mir schleierhaft, aber mit Punkt 2 hast Du natürlich vollkommen recht, thx für den Hinweis.

@Carlo:

Hab ich völlig übersehen, sorry. Das passiert, wenn die Zunge schneller als der Kopf (in diesem Falle wohl eher die Augen...) ist.

Greetz

Shad

----------

